# 5 babys



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

I have been very sick lately, couldnt move, massive headaches, vomiting and now my stomach is eating me alive.
But i pushed myself to feed and clean and play with my rats. And my first day back to colloge.
But i think that was a bad idea. I was in pain and made myself better by vomitting.

And what made my day, i went to my room hearing squeaks, and i found my baby girl with five little pinkies. She was feeding them so i couldnt see, but when i put lettuce in there she moved.

Before:








After:


















Im proud!!

Just wanted to share...i post another thread about her falling..i dont think it did any damage.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovely  5 is a nice number. I wish you all the best and can't wait to see the pics of them growing.


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

She originally had 7 babys, as i found 2 hidden under the bedding, feet been eaten.
And the baby on the far left. The tip of the tail has been bitten off.
This was her first pregnancy, so i was suspecting some problems, but so far its been going okay.
She wants alot of attention from me. Really wants to get out of the cage, so i let her have her own space in a spare cage with food and water and a place to snoozing, and play with me.

She does not attack me when i put food and fresh water for her, also when i have to clean. but she did grip my hand when i was trying to unstuck something of the cage, she probly thought it wa a threat.

At the moment as im still sick, i can't stand the smell of the rats, mainly her..dont know why, and she looks like a rag doll. but she cleans herself.










They are 4 days old now. the picture above is the 1 day old. but so far i can see the colours...the one with the tip of the tail off, is going to be black, iam going to keep that one so far..and most of them is going to be the mum.

I will update more pictures later...when i feel better.


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Just updating my pictures....
Its going to be hard to let go of the little guys.


























I already named 2 of them.
Lollie: Black and white
Milo: Black.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Little cuties. A mix of colours to it seems . Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah im going to keep maybe 3 or 4..
what sucks is theres only one female.. lol oh well.
im gonna keep the black one ,hooded, maybe the brown and maybe one of the twins....i call it.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

eeek their adorable! One of every color lol i love it


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

CrazyBones said:


> what sucks is theres only one female.. lol oh well.


Were you hoping for more females? If it was me I'd probably end up keeping them all :lol: as it wasn't a huge litter. I doubt I'd be able to choose!


----------



## rattielvr (Aug 4, 2008)

lol Theyre all so adorable!


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah i wanted to keep them all, but i promised a little girl she could have one.
As she had 7 but only 2 died, i think one of those 2 were females.
But yeah, i wanted another female so i had 3 all together.

lol yeah, i love the colours too.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

CrazyBones said:


> Yeah i wanted to keep them all, but i promised a little girl she could have one.


Will she only have one rat?


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

I told her to take two, but then she told me she only wanted one, after i told her over and over agian how its good for them to have a partner...she told me she already had another rat.
She frustrates me bad...lol...kids.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I'd insist on her taking two, or none. She'd be all alone


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

im going it over with her.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck, can't be having a lonely little one can we  

Keep up the updated pics of the babies, they're lovely!


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay Thank you.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

especially if they are still only about 6 weeks old they need another rat to play with and to learn rat behviour from !


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Do you know whats cute, the mother *minty* puts the babys in my hand or trys, so sometimes i just keep all 5 in my top or dressing gown, she dosnt mind, and its fun watching them sleep,stretch,yawn, scratch,twitch,breath and even try to clean themselfs, its cute, shes a good mum.
While i handle the babys she's pigging out on food and running around.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

:lol: maybe she's trying to hint "give me a rest from the babies!!"


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Lol, yeah im guessing that to, she just wants out all the time.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh gosh they're gorgeous 8O ! Any photo updates  ?


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Hallie-Mae said:


> Oh gosh they're gorgeous 8O ! Any photo updates  ?


Haha, they have not grown much  but im making a video of them growing up.


----------



## Supermunchie (Jun 28, 2008)

Oo, looking forward to the video!
They are all so cute!
I love the beige and black one's


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

pics pics pics D:


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

more updates...nothing much changed


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































I just can't wait till their eyes open and their ears...its going to be great.
And then they will be off to explore.


----------



## Supermunchie (Jun 28, 2008)

They are just so cute!
I love the piccies


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks,
The bubbas just opend their ears and eyes, its even more cute.
But the black one likes to lick and nibble on my fingers, but i make a noise so he dosnt have a habbit of it. When they yawn, i can see their little white teeth. cute....


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I Love that agoutie so pretti !


----------

